# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  ΒΡΗΚΑ ΕΝΑ ΣΠΟΥΡΓΙΤΑΚΙ

## HAOS

Χτες το πρωι τα σκυλια ολο και με φωναζαν.Ρε τι θελουν τοση ωρα λεω.Παω κατω και τι να δω.Η αδερφη μου προσπαθουσε να πιασει ενα σπουργιτακι μικρη ψυχουλα.Αυτο δεν μπορουσε να πεταξει αλλα ετρεχε σαν τρελο το καημενο να ξεφυγει.Παω εγω σαν μαγκας μου ξεφευγει κι εμενα.Παει κατω απο κατι βαρελια που τελος παντων ειναι αδυνατον να το βρεις.Του βαζω τροφη απ' τον τζενο και φευγω.Σημερα το πρωι μας μπαινει σε μια τρυπα 
(παλι προσπαθουσαμε να το πιασουμε) πολυ βαθια ουτε καν μας εφτανε το χερι.Βαζω μια λαμαρινα μπας και μπορεσει να ανεβει.Το μεσημερι παω και το βλεπω κατω στην κερασια.Πουλακι μου τωρα θα δεις λεω (αστειο).Τωρα το εχω στο κλουβι του τζενου με τροφες,νερα κ.λ.π.Το αριστερο του φτερακι το κραταει λιγο ανοιχτο αν και νομιζω οτι δεν εχει κατι σοβαρο απλα ειναι πολυ μικρουλης ακομα για να πεταξει.Εχω βαλει φωτογραφιες στο προφιλ μου (δεν μπορω να τις βαλω εδω μαλλον κανω κατι λαθος).Χρειαζομαι συμβουλες.

----------


## jk21

για να σου ηταν μονο καμμια μερα και ζωντανο μεχρι να το πιασεις χλωμο ...ταιζανε οι γονεις  .εχει πεσει απο φωλια .προσπαθησε να την βρεις μηπως ειναι κοντα .σε κανενα λουκι ,σε καποιο κτισμα εκει κοντα παλιο ,σε καμμια τρυπα του στον τοιχο ...καπου  .αν δεν την βρεις και επειδη αν θυμαμαι καλα εισαι μακρια απο αθηνα για να επικοινωνησεις με ανιμα πηγαινε αυριο πρωι στον...κρεποπωλη και παρε λιγο κιμα απο κοτοπουλο .κανε μιγμα ψωμιου με κιμα οπως στους κεφτεδες (και λιγο λαδι  )  χωρις μπαχαρικα  και δωστου σε πολυ μικρα μεριδακια .κανε ενα μακαρονακι πολυ ψιλο με τον κιμα και κοβε το κομματακια.σαν σκουληκακι μικρο . δινε του στο στομα αν δεν τρωει .δινε και κρεμα νεοσσων αν εχεις αλλα οχι μονο κρεμα .επισης μικρα κομματακια απο κροκο αυγου με ενα καλαμακι που θα εχεις κανει μπροστα σαν σεσουλα .στο νερο δινε του βιταμινες  αν εχεις  και αν δεν τρωει αλλα πινει μονο νερο τοτε του παιρνεις απο το φαρμακειο almora plus με δεξτροζη και ηλεκτρολυτες και του δινεις .

θεωρω κρισιμο για να ζησει να το πας με το κλουβι εκει που το βρηκες και να το αφησεις ,περιμενοντας καπου κρυμμενη να δεις μηπως εμφανιστουν οι γονεις .το ελπιζω αν και απο τη στιγμη που το χασανε αν δεν εχουν αλλα ισως αφησανε τη φωλια ....

μακαρι να τα καταφερει και στην πορεια βλεπουμε

----------


## HAOS

Το βρηκα στο υπογειο και εχω ψαξει ηδη για την φωλια του τριγυρω.Πριν γραψω τον ξαναειδα και πρεπει να 'χει φαει λιγο γιατι ειδα τσοφλια απο σπορους.

----------


## jk21

καλα αυτο αλλα θελω και ζωικη πρωτεινη ! αν ηταν στο υπογειο ψαξε στο ιδιο κτιριο μεσα ή εξω για την φωλια σε μερη σαν αυτα που σου περιεγραψα .

----------


## warlock

Δεν μου φαίνεται τόσο μικρό που να μην τρώει από μόνο του .Μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος .
Κάνε αυτά που σου είπε ο Δημήτρης ,πολύ καλή σκέψη!
Κρέμασε το κλουβί εκεί κοντά που το βρήκες. ΟΙ γονείς του μπορεί και να το ταίσουν μέσα από τα κάγκελα .Μόνο προσεχε να μην το φτάνουν οι γάτες.

Επίσης σημαντικότατο .Μην φέρνεις σε επαφή τα οικόσιτα πτηνά σου με αυτό ,γιατί μπορεί να είναι άρρωστο και να κολλήσουν .

----------


## HAOS

Παιδια τρωει κανονικα απλα δεν ξερω που να το αφησω να το βρουν οι γονεις του.Εδω εχει δεκαδες δεντρα με εκατομυρια πουλια.Τι να κανω να το αφησω σε ενα οποιοδηποτε δεντρο εδω κοντα?

----------


## jk21

> Δεν μου φαίνεται τόσο μικρό που να μην τρώει από μόνο του .Μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος .


βρε παιδια υπαρχει φωτο ; δεν βλεπω κατι εγω ; γιατι;

----------


## nikosman

> βρε παιδια υπαρχει φωτο ; δεν βλεπω κατι εγω ; γιατι;


στο προφιλ του δημητρη

----------


## mitsman

Ποιανου Δημητρη???οεο!!!!

----------


## nikosman

> Ποιανου Δημητρη???οεο!!!!



του χρηστη haos

----------


## HAOS

Λευτερης παρακαλω

----------


## jk21

το πουλακι αυτο που βλεπω εδω  http://www.greekbirdclub.com/album.p...chmentid=14323 ειναι αρσενικο σπουργιτακι που δεν θα το λεγα για μικρο ...κατι εχει μαλλον .η κουτσουλια εχει κιτρινα υγρα τριγυρω .θα το κοιταξω λιγο το θεμα και θα σου πω  οταν γυρισω απο τη δουλεια.τι φαρμακα εχεις (  αν εχεις )  ,στο σπιτι;

βγαλε μια φωτο την κοιλια του και τις κουτσουλιες του στην πορεια της ημερας .βαλτου αν εχεις βιταμινες ή αυτο που σου ειπα  (almora ) .βαλτου και πρασιναδα απλα να δεις αν τσιμπαει

----------


## mitsman

> Λευτερης παρακαλω


 Να βγαλεις το Μαρω Λυτρα για να βοηθησεις λιγο και εσυ!!! Εγω το θυμομουν επειδη παρακολουθουσα το θεμα με τον Τζενο!






Αυτο ειναι ενηλικο σππουργιτι αρσενικο και θα σου προτεινα να μην ξανααφηνες τον κοκατιλακο σου να το πλησιαζει γιατι προφανως ειναι αρρωστο!
επιβαλλεται ΚΑΡΑΝΤΙΝΑ!!!

----------


## jk21

συμφωνα με αυτο υπαρχει ασθενεια στο συκωτι  λογω του κιτρινου στα ουρα  .θα ηθελα και πιο κοντινη να δω το κεντρικο χρωμα .
http://www.avianweb.com/poopology.html 

το θεμα ειναι αν ειναι απο μικροβιο ή απο κατι αλλο που εφαγε ...   αν δεν εχεις δυνατοτητα να απευθυνθεις σε γιατρο τοτε καλα ειναι αν τα ουρα παραμενουν κιτρινα να δοθει καποιο φαρμακο .θελω να μου πεις τι  εχεις ή τι μπορεις να βρεις εκει  .επισης αν εχεις καποιο πολυβιταμινουχο το οποιο περιεχει χολινη (choline )  και μεθειονινη  (methionine )να χορηγησεις μεχρι να δωσουμε καποιο φαρμακο (αντιβιωση )

----------


## Nikkk

Εγώ απλά να σε προειδοποιήσω ότι το σπουργιτάκι μπορεί να πεθάνει ξαφνικά εκεί που δε το περιμένεις κ ας πιστεύεις οτι έχεις κάνει το καλύτερο δυνατό γι'αυτό...

----------


## HAOS

Παιδια το πουλακι δυναμωνει σιγα σιγα και σε λιγο νομιζω πως θα ρθει η ωρα να το αφησω ελευθερο γι αυτο και δεν συνεχισα το θεμα.Θα σας ενημερωνω για οτι γινει.

----------


## Niva2gr

Με το καλό κοπελιά!

----------


## vagelis76

> Λευτερης παρακαλω


Λευτέρη πως είναι ο μικρός επισκέπτης σου????

----------

